# Anyone Going To Miss Jolly???



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You may have noticed my absence lately...or not.

I've been busy...becoming a GRANDFATHER!














(hey...I'm only 41!) A future OUTBACKER for sure!









Anyhow...I'm heading to this years MARGARITAVILLE...Hawaii for 17 days. While I'm out BEATING THE WINTER BLUES on the high seas...sipping a FOO-FOO drink (with an umbrella)...sound of the ocean lapping the sands under my beach hammock...

Well...you get the idea. Behave yourselves around here...and keep the peace. I'll drink a Cervasa for you.

Jolly...............OUT!









Aloha!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Bon Voyage Jolly, have a great trip brother, and don't fall overboard.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Pete!

We will all be with you in spirit, if not in person.








And BTW, we are going to want pictures!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jolly who??

Its finally here
















Enjoy every minute of your vacation

John


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Have a nice trip brah. Have a Primo for me.








Oops, forgot. No can do. They out of business. Too bad, Primo was da kine beer.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!!!

Don't forget the Kona. You may need it, particularly after enjoying too many Cerveza en el sol!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Have fun and congrats....Grandpa









sunny


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Have a great time, bra (been watching Dog on TV).

Have a cold one for me!

see ya when you get back action

forgot happy grandpa. Any pictures of the new Parrothead?


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations JOLLY!
I'm sure you'll be a wonderful grandpa!

Have fun in Hawaii! sunny


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads Pop Pop Jolly!!!!!! I hope everyone is healthy and happy!!!!

Have a great trip!!!! We have another 74 days till our cruise.....not that I'm counting.

If you see Jimmy at Margaritaville, tell him I said Hi.

Have fun!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Have a good time, Pete!! Congatulations on the grandkid. I know, first hand, that spoiling a grandchild can be great fun; and you can give them back when you're through.









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congratulations Pete







and enjoy your vacation.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Enjoy your trip GRAMPS!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You are right...I can't leave you without a look at the new *PARAKEET*!

Thanks to all, and Aloha!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

She's a keeper for sure! Have a great trip!

Bill.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jolly,

Congrats on the new grandbaby! It's a wonderful thing, being a grandparent.

Enjoy!

Mark

PS. Have a great trip.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All together now......aaawwwwwww


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

She looks just like you, only prettier, thank goodness.









Have a great trip to Hawaii. Send pictures of the rain, if you see any.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats grand-pop
Grandchild is beautiful 
And have a wonderful trip
And be safe








We'll see you when you get back

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

jollymon

have a great time on your cruise

darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jolly or Grampa Jolly

The pic is too cute









Congrats on your new family member. I know everyone is doing well.

What a great way to start a cruise.......enjoy sunny

Thor


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

She's BEAUTIFUL!









Dallas


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> You are right...I can't leave you without a look at the new *PARAKEET*!
> 
> Thanks to all, and Aloha!
> 
> ...


Hey Jolly...."treat her like a lady" (i'm sure you got this)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So, you guys think Jolly is thinking about us about now?









Yeah, Right!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Last thing on his mind


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> So, you guys think Jolly is thinking about us about now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I know .... Jimmy Buffett









Thor


----------

